# Black arabian filly with a blonde tail



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

adding the picture is easy. when you click on reply to thread, up at the top where you see all the different icons for changing you font & what not, click on the one that looks like a paper clip. it will pop up another box & you "brouse" through your pictures on you computer & then just double click the photo that you want to add. Then click on upload photo :lol:


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I would love to see how that looks! Picture please!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks but I have no pictures stored in my computer. I dont know how to upload any to the computer. I am fighting tooth and nail not to be dragged into the 21st Century. LOL
I am going to progress one day I promise. Shalom


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I would like to go on record, db, by saying it is too cruel of you to talk of such a beastie and not have pictures available. 

Perhaps your neighbours have a ten year old child who could walk you through the photo process?:lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Db - it sounds like typical baby flaxen and it will grow out/disappear.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Db - it sounds like typical baby flaxen and it will grow out/disappear.


I thought so too NDappy but the new growth is blonde and at this age the other foal that is not rabicano has a completely black tail.
I will bow to your superior knowledge in this matter.
She is to be weaned this week so I will get pictures in the future.

She is going to be an exact replica of her dam a daughter of Bask Flame except taller and more refined. Of the three foals born this year she is the one I would keep. Might just do it but her dam is my favorite horse and if I kept her would need to sell the dam as the filly would most likely fit into my breeding program better. Shalom


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

When/if you get pics please post them. . My gut is saying baby flaxin but that's without pics.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If her tail does not darken that is what it will look like. Her mane is completely black with sunburned tips. Thanks inga. This internet idiot owes you one. 
Oh and I do see the paper clip icon so this might not be too hard after all. I dont know how to open another site on the computer and will have to create a file for pictures. Shalom


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

dbarabians said:


> If her tail does not darken that is what it will look like. Her mane is completely black with sunburned tips. Thanks inga. This internet idiot owes you one.
> Oh and I do see the paper clip icon so this might not be too hard after all. I dont know how to open another site on the computer and will have to create a file for pictures. Shalom



Oh dear, no judgements, believe me. I tend to repel technology as well. I do have a photobucket account but it froze up on me for some reason over a year ago and I can't upload anymore pictures. ha ha I am sure it is a simple fix but... alas, I am not techie ha ha 

I am from the generation BEFORE everyone was so comfy with computers. ha ha


----------



## Surayya (Dec 7, 2011)

My 1st thought when I read your description was gulastra plume-
























Time will tell I guess


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

the black horse in the top picture is what her tail looks like as we speak.
What exactly is gulastra plume and what causes it? Can she pass this on to her foals? Shalom


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Some say its a form of Sabino and some say its a splash like mimic. IDK if there is genetic testing for it though. The color was named after the stallion Gulastra, whose descendants inherited the mutation. Its also known as Silver tail.

This is a TB with the gene



























Equine Color Genetics


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG, those first pics are stunning! For a possible genetic fluke, what a neat looking one!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

This is the first and only time I want NDappy to be wrong about anything related to colour genetics.
She probably isnt but I can hope cant I? Shalom


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've heard of that before: really cool!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

db, I know what you mean about the blonde taking over the black. I don't think it is baby flaxen either. I rarely have issues posting pictures so I will post a few of the same gelding from baby to 1 1/2 and tell me if it is what your filly is also doing. Color genetics on this guy are Ee Aa and no dilutes or other coat modifiers.

Looks like normal baby flaxen








Appears to be growing








(Sorry, Halloween dress up :lol yes it is definitely growing








1 year old and that is a lot of blonde








Summer yearling and still very long blonde








In between his younger half sisters and they have normal black tails








December and 1 1/2 years old, simply blonde and awesome :thumbsup:








No idea what causes this, but it is pretty cool and there goes my sister's hopes of having an easier time keeping a tail clean looking when she got a non-grey foal :wink:


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I got a better look up close today and the blonde is blonde from the roots to the end.
She will be a black with minimal white and a white tail.
I thought since the colt was black with four whites and a star strip and snip and their half sister is a bay rabicano that Kemah would be the plain one.
Guess she wasnt going to let that happen. 
Thanks sunnydraco and all the rest for your help with the pictures. Shalom


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooh that is cool! I almost got a Rocky Mountain because I love the flaxen mane and tail on a dark horse! Alas they were all WAY out of my price range! Never heard of it on an Arab or Thoroughbred though. Good thing I'm not still looking or I'd be banging on your door db!


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

No pictures?! How cruel! 

Sounds like an awesome little filly.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

db, did you look into checking for the stallion Gulastra in your filly's pedigree? Interesting that it has a name and is named after the Arabian stallion who is known for the origin of the silver plume, learned something new today. I just went hunting through the gelding's pedigree that I posted above, found Gulastra through his maternal grandsire Abu Wad, following the paternal granddam... Long way in generations from the 2012 gelding since Gulastra foaled in 1924, but he does have a line that goes back to him. Quite interesting but I couldn't find pictures of any of Gulastra's with noticeable plummage but it seems to vary a lot with how much is shown. Maybe your stallion or mare have a few blonde tail hairs that aren't very noticeable? Just a thought


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

KatieQ said:


> Ooh that is cool! I almost got a Rocky Mountain because I love the flaxen mane and tail on a dark horse! Alas they were all WAY out of my price range! Never heard of it on an Arab or Thoroughbred though. Good thing I'm not still looking or I'd be banging on your door db!


That's because they're caused by different genes. Flaxen is the lightened mane and tail on a red-based horse. The RMH color is caused by silver. The black body with silvery mane and tail is a silver black or silver dapple horse. The tail on the Arabs and TBs posted is a gulastra plume, which hasn't been identified as an independent gene at all and is a rare occurrence.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Kemah by Starlight's dam is a daughter of Bask Flame with one or two lines of crabbet but mostly polish and a grandaughter of Karajdgore. I might not have spelt that name right. I am too lazy to go look at her pedigree.
Her sire is half Polish and half Egyptian a grandson of both The Minstrel and Promotion.
I will have to do some research in the next few days sunnydraco. 
Thanks for the information and the new task.
I am very familiar with Polish bloodlines as that is what I mainly have.
Maybe deserthorswoman with her superior knowlede of diverse bloodlines can clue me in and save me from searching. Think she will take the hint anyone? Shalom


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You really need to post pictures. We want to see her. For that matter, we want to see all of your horses. 

Someone said something about getting a kid to help you. That might sound like a joke, but when I was Professor of Veterinary Science at a university, I was forced, along with a whole group of people with lots of letters after their names, to take some computer courses. I was the best one in the class. Everybody thought that I was so smart. What actually happened was that my son, 12 years old at that time, helped me through the course. 

Kids are amazing. They know everything about uploading pictures and resizing them and all sorts of things. They can even show you how to put the "kid filters" on your computers. They can also take them off without you knowing it.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

There is a picture of Kemah on page 964 of the Texas Horse Friends thread .
All three of last years foals posed for pictures. Shalom


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

This??

I couldn't embed the picture without downloading and reuploading it.


Here is the whole page.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/texas-horse-friends-125927/page964/


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

This filly, db?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

That is indeed Kemah by Starlight a grandduaghter of Bask Flame out of my favorite mare Krystal Flame D and by my Stallion CF Midnight Star. Both sire and dam are on allbreedpedigree no thanks to me. Shalom


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Many Arabians have the Gulastra plume....


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^What do you mean when you say "many"? I had never seen one until very recently. Exactly how common is it?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Zexious said:


> ^What do you mean when you say "many"? I had never seen one until very recently. Exactly how common is it?


Maybe "many" is not quite the right way to put it, but I have seen several. It is fairly common. I can't quote the statistics on it, but if you do a search online there is some info out there on it. It's kind interesting, and very pretty. Let me find some links for you....


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is link with a little info... Gulastra Plume | Tawny Horse


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Very interesting
DB - are you able to email photos to people?
That's assuming of course you ever get round to taking any!!!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

It does indeed sound like a Gulastra Plume: A gulastra plume, named thus by Arabian breeders, is an interesting manifestation of sabino that creates a light colored tail on an otherwise solid-colored horse. It is not to be confused with rabicano.

Equine Color Genetics


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

[


dbarabians said:


> the black horse in the top picture is what her tail looks like as we speak.
> What exactly is gulastra plume and what causes it? Can she pass this on to her foals? Shalom


And he didn't look the least bit familiar?:wink:

That would be mine, and I sure hope his tail doesn't darken with age! I really love it! It was here a couple of ears ago that this was discussed and for the first time I had a name for what it is. And no, he isn't an ArabX, or TB X. He is a PMU, and I am told he is QH/TWH.









And his mane is pitch black.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Some other interesting info I found re: the possibility that the flaxen gene may be the cause of flaxen/silver tails on bays and blacks. That hypothesis certainly explains how Dream may carry a flaxen gene - though hidden by black- as Fae has near white mane hairs coming in. Though her Dam has a near white mane, it is interesting that Dream may have contributed that gene as well..

According to Gower (1999) the flaxen genotype sometimes causes bay Arabs to have “silver” streaked tails (“silver-tails”), something I've also seen in a Welsh pony (some Welsh ponies have some Arab ancestry). Such silver streaks may be due a flaxen genotype in these cases, or it may be that another gene or genes (as yet unidentified) are responsible. As alluded to above the flaxen genotype has not yet been completely characterised.

One gene, the Taffy locus (labelled Z) is known to act on black pigment to cause silvering of the mane and tails of black and bay horses. It is commonly known as the Silver Dapple, but it isn’t in fact always associated with dappling. The gene has no affect on red pigment (or at least only a subtle one). It’s possible that silver-tail is a variation of this.

chestnut horses


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Druydess, Gower's book is 15 years old. Vast improvements have been made since then!

Flaxen is now not thought to cause Galustra plumes. In fact, a lot of people are leaning towards sabino being the cause.

Taffy is what we call silver in Australia. It has been isolated since the book was published, and a good number of Arabians have been tested - and we can conclude that silver is almost definitely NOT in the Arabian breed.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> Druydess, Gower's book is 15 years old. Vast improvements have been made since then!
> 
> Flaxen is now not thought to cause Galustra plumes. In fact, a lot of people are leaning towards sabino being the cause.
> 
> Taffy is what we call silver in Australia. It has been isolated since the book was published, and a good number of Arabians have been tested - and we can conclude that silver is almost definitely NOT in the Arabian breed.


All very interesting stuff..
Have you any updated info on possible causes?? Would love to hear more..


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Frankneans pardon my ignorance and forgetfulness. That is one nice gelding anyone would be proud to own.
I was hoping Chillaa and NDappy might confirm our suspicions about the gulastra Plume on the filly. What good is it to have two experts if they don't give their opinion.

Thanks for the info Druydess.
I really need to get better pictures those are not the best but they will have to do for now.
Everytime I take a picture of one of my horses they look like broncos or mules. LOL Shalom


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She could be plumed, she could just be late growing out her foal flaxen. Realistically, if it is still there in a year, you will be able to say with more certainty 

Dreamcatcher - the current theory is that it is something to do with sabino causing it. However, I think that relatively uncommon things like Gulastra plumes will be a while in getting any definite proof - flaxen, sooty, more sabino mutations, the other splash mutations, rabicano, these are all more common and therefore easier and more financially viable to research first.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Chillaa even though I had to practically beg to get a response LOL
I have not seen that much baby flaxen on a colt at 10 months of age.
I guess I will have to wait a year for proof. 
I am not really that interested in colour and have no real preference but I am hoping her tail stays blond. Shalom


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Aww-thanks Donald……I was only teasing, you know. ;-)


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Can you get pics of the filly?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> Can you get pics of the filly?


There is a link to the Texas Friends thread with pictures of all 3 of last years foals and a couple of pictures of Kemah on page 3 of this thread. Shalom


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i cant find it -_-'


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> i cant find it -_-'


Page 3 of this thread third post from the bottom by elirose or go to page 964 of the Texas Friends thread.

Now I feel even more like an internet idiot because I dont know how to post a $%^#ing link. Shalom


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Im such a noob lol! she is the black one? idk I'd almost want to say plume of possibly gray.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

It cant possibly be gray both sire and dam are black with minimal white.
Also Kemah has never had a bath or been clipped so she might be dirty. LOL.
I cant wait for them to shed . Lone Star Dancer the bay filly is a rabicano and a heavily flexed {?} one . Is that the term to use flexed or expressed? Shalom


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I think anything in arabians with a black based tail is plume. I dont think flaxed shows up on black based horses.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Most foals are born with light coloured tails.
her 1/2 brother also had baby flaxen but it grew out. I was waiting for Kemahs to darken but then realized how old she was and I have not seen one retain the light colour that long. Shalom


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

dbarabians said:


> Thanks Chillaa even though I had to practically beg to get a response LOL
> I have not seen that much baby flaxen on a colt at 10 months of age.
> I guess I will have to wait a year for proof.
> I am not really that interested in colour and have no real preference but I am hoping her tail stays blond. Shalom


Hey Donald! next time PM one of us to get our attention. :lol: Things have been nuts here with the subzero temps so I've just been skimming things for the most part.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Chestnuts with plume or sabino or silvering? I'm not sure what the cause of it is, but here are photos of my colt Storm, and his flax that is still very present now at 3.  Beautiful filly db!!  
I still have not totally found the answer to his unique tail. :wink:
Storm with the "foal flax"







Storm at 4 months, notice the color difference between his tail and his dams







Storm at 1 year







Storm just turning 2







His tail now at 3







Flax starts at the top underside, and goes down, it lightens in the summer too







The underside of his tail







Yes, his mane has lightened too. But looks to be darkening again. Note his tail is filthy because of being out all winter...


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope you find the answer to your filly's unique plumage. She's going to be a looker for sure!! I'm enjoying looking at the photos of other horses with the plume!!


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Ndappy next time you and Chillaa will get a PM from me. I promise.

Elizabeth Bowers thanks for the compliment on the filly. She is going to be stunning even if the plume darkens. You need to see her in person to appreciate how good she is. she is going to be a very well built arabian mare. 
I like your colt also. IMO he is a minimal rabicano. I have a mare that is minimally expressed yet throws very loud offspring . She is the dam of the bay filly. Her tail looks like your boys and her mane is also flexed with lighter Flaxen. Shalom


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love to db but your way in Texas, and i in PA, that would be a long ride. I might just make a visit, just to say i did, since i'v never been to TX. 
You think so? He's got a good bit of flecking on his sides, and his face. I may never really know for sure, but one thing is he's my buddy, and i plan on keeping him forever.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with db-- looks like he could have the rabicano gene.


----------

